# Flat 4 to Flat 5



## Sinker (Sep 29, 2010)

My Nissan Frontier's trailer package came with a Round7 (RV) plug and a Round7 to Flat5 adapter. I'm about to buy a rig with a Flat4 wired trailer; I plan to purchase a Round7 to Flat4 adapter soon, but was wondering if, just to get the rig home, can I plug the Flat4 trailer plug into my Flat5 receptacle?


----------



## brmurray (Sep 29, 2010)

nope due to the edge of the plug. At least the flat 5 adaptor I have you cannot.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 29, 2010)

Just buy up the adapter on the way to pick it up.


----------



## wis bang (Sep 29, 2010)

I grabbed a 7 way to flat 4 adapter at WalMart, This year's comes w/ 4 LEDs so you can check it...across the aisle was last year's model reduced to $6.96...


----------

